# Tough titty



## danalto

Sempre Prison Break. 

BELLICK
It’s every man for himself. If you get left behind you get locked up, *tough titties*.
BELLICK
Ognuno per sé (Dio per tutti) / Ciascuno per la sua strada. Se resti indietro finisci dentro, .... ....


----------



## AlabamaBoy

How about "peccato"?


----------



## tj4652

I don't know what to tell you for an Italian translation, but in English, I'd translate "tough titty (or titties)" as "deal with it" or "get over it" or even "too bad" Hope that helps a little.

Tom


----------



## maxper

AlabamaBoy said:


> How about "peccato"?



Non mi dispiace come traduzione... 
Alternativamente, che ne dite di "peggio per te"?


----------



## danalto

Con tono ironico si potrebbe pure rendere con _*"...e passa la paura".*_


----------



## novizio

Sono d'accordo con Bama. In AE significa "sfortuna nero (tough luck!)", ma non in modo compassionevole, ma in modo " non lamentarti!"


----------



## federicoft

Si potrebbe dire anche "amen"
"Se resti indietro e finisci dentro, amen".


----------



## arthurlee

Chiedo venia per ritardo & volgarità, ma non potrebbe essere "_cazzi amari_"? Insomma, alla fine "_tette dure_" non è molto più raffinato...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

O anche, come spesso si sente dire ".....e  sono c****!"
Ciao.
GS


----------



## AlabamaBoy

arthurlee said:


> non potrebbe essere "_cazzi amari_"?



It sounds more vulgar than the original English to me. I would not say "tough titties" in Church, but it is not as offensive as cazzi amari.


----------



## arthurlee

AlabamaBoy said:


> It sounds more vulgar than the original English to me. I would not say "tough titties" in Church, but it is not as offensive as cazzi amari.


Right. "_Cavoli/Cacchi amari_" then?


----------



## Teerex51

Slow Saturday evening. Let me throw a pebble into the pond and watch the ripples, will ya?  [I said ripples, with an *R*] 

The expression is _"tough titty" _and the context is the following.
My dog Sam jumped onto my garden table looking for leftovers to scarf down but there were none. So, being the loving master that I am, I told her: _tough titty, Sam.

_How would you render that in Italian?

My try, of course: _ti è andata male, Sam._

 Before the PC Nazis start crying foul, the expression is neither sexist nor really vulgar at all. Read this.


----------



## Benzene

Ciao Teerex!

Direi anche "malasorte, Sam" oppure "sfiga, Sam".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## nioelle

Yep I like malasorte.


----------



## Teerex51

Thanks Benz, "sfiga" is just the right register.  "Malasorte" smacks of melodrama just a tad and dogs don't go for that kind of stuff. 

Let's see if anybody else wants to weigh in on this. 

PS: don't anybody tell Sam she's on the _Innurnet_...she'll get big-headed


----------



## OleMorris

"Mannaggia, Sam"


----------



## Gianfry

A Roma direbbero "T'ha detto male, Sam!"


----------



## Blackman

_Giro sfortunato, Sam. 
T'è andata male, Sam. 
Non t'ha detto bene, Sam. 
_
E poi i classici:
_Non è sempre Pasqua, Sam. 
Sarà per la prossima, Sam. _


----------



## Teerex51

Wow, we hit the motherlode! Lots of options to choose from.

Let me add _"t'è andata buca"_ for good measure.

Thanks everyone.

Sam wags her tail Hi!


----------



## london calling

And here's another couple of threads talking about more or less the same thing:

tough s***
tough titties


And let me add another one (I've only ever heard it from Aussies and New Zealanders): _stiff bicky_, which might be more appropriate when talking to a dog!


----------



## Teerex51

Thanks, Jo. I'd looked up the singular version of this idiom (_titty_) and just found the EO thread. The singular form is definitely more common.
I can see in the old thread they kind of settled for _cavoli amari_, which isn't half bad. 

Never heard of _stiff bicky_ before. But that's a keeper...


----------



## AshleySarah

london calling said:


> And here's another couple of threads talking about more or less the same thing:
> 
> tough s***
> tough titties
> 
> 
> And let me add another one (I've only ever heard it from Aussies and New Zealanders): _stiff bicky_, which might be more appropriate when talking to a dog!



LC and Teerex, "Stiff bickies" (short for biscuits and it's always plural) and "stiff s**t" would probably be the most common, but there's another one if you want to really rub it in and that's when you just smirk and slowly pronounce "sufffferrrrrr". Very mean.


----------



## Blackman

Se ho capito bene, ne abbiamo una simile anche qui:

_Mischinooo...._sottovoce, ridendosela sotto i baffi....
(Poverino)


AshleySarah said:


> LC and Teerex, "Stiff bickies" (short for biscuits and it's always plural) and "stiff s**t" would probably be the most common, but there's another one if you want to really rub it in and that's when you just smirk and slowly pronounce "sufffferrrrrr". Very mean.


----------



## AshleySarah

Ciao Blackman.  Sorry.  I didn't notice the "poverino" at first.  Our saying is not nearly so kind or sympathetic.  On the contrary, in fact.


----------



## Teerex51

_Earth to Blackman, do you copy? _

AshleySarah, _mischino_ is dialect for _meschino (wretched). 

_When someone steals your parking spot but reverses into a streetlight in the process, you piously say_ "Ah, the poor wretch!" _with a generous splash of schadenfreude...

_Edit: there he is, Blackman's back in the fray..._


----------



## Blackman

Well, ours is falsely and sarcastically kind, we make fun of someone with that...lo prendiamo in po' in giro, sai com'è...


AshleySarah said:


> Ciao Blackman.  Sorry.  I didn't notice the "poverino" at first.  Our saying is not nearly so kind or sympathetic.  On the contrary, in fact.


----------



## AshleySarah

Ahah!  Thank you Teerex.  I think the Italians are much more subtle than the Australians.  You seem to at least make a pretence of being sympathetic.  Aussies are very straightforward and just "say it like it is".   So either "suffferrrrr", or "suck  shit" would be the most common in those circumstances, accompanied by loud laughter. 

Thanks Blackman.  I didn't understand at first.


----------



## london calling

AshleySarah said:


> LC and Teerex, "Stiff bickies" (short for biscuits and it's always plural) and "stiff s**t" would probably be the most common, but there's another one if you want to really rub it in and that's when you just smirk and slowly pronounce "sufffferrrrrr". Very mean.


Just for the record, I had a NZ friend in London who never used it in the plural: this must be a bit like _tough titty_ versus tough _titties_.


----------



## GavinW

Also: "(Chiamasi) sculo, Sam"

Or, if you wanted to vex Sam something rotten: "Non c'è trippa per gatti, Sam!"


----------



## Teerex51

GavinW said:


> "Non c'è trippa per *gatti*, Sam!"


Um...You're right, that word wouldn't go down well with my Sam


----------



## london calling

Rexie (shaking his head) to Sam:

_Eh sì, è proprio una vita da cani, la tua!
_


----------

